# [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit



## Oromis16 (4. März 2017)

*[Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*

*Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit
*

- Einleitung
- Testsystem
- Spezifikationen
- Lieferumfang
- Design und Verarbeitungsqualität
- Montage
- Lautstärke und Temperatur
- Fazit
- Nachwort


*Einleitung*
Die deutsche Firma Be Quiet dürfte wohl jedem ein Begriff sein. Das Unternehmen, das ursprünglich mit Netzteilen angefangen hat, hat in den vergangenen Jahren immer mehr Marktsegmente in Angriff genommen: Luftkühlung, Gehäuse und kürzlich stellte der Hersteller sogar erste Wasserkühlungen vor.

Allen Produkten von Be Quiet sind dabei zwei charakteristische Merkmale gemeinsam: Das niedrige Laufgeräusch und die schwarze Farbe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese beiden Merkmale finden sich auch beim 2014 vorgestellten Dark Rock 3, einem Luftkühler der momentan rund 55€ im Handel kostet.
Dafür erhält man einen 160mm hohen Tower mit 6 Heatpipes und einem angepassten 135mm-Lüfter aus der hauseigenen Silent Wings-Serie.
Eine große Besonderheit sind darüber hinaus Heatpipes, Lamellen und die Backplate: Diese sind nicht wie gewöhnlich verchromt sondern dunkel getönt.


*Testsystem*
Für die folgenden Tests wird ein System bestehend aus folgenden Komponenten verwendet:
Ein i7 5820K auf Standardtakt, als Mainboard dient ein MSI X99S SLI Plus, als Grafikkarte eine Sapphire R9 380 Nitro.
Verbaut wird das Ganze in einem Anidees AI-6B, vorne und hinten befinden sich jeweils die größtmöglichen Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 Lüfter, im Boden ist ein Scythe Slip Stream untergebracht.


*Spezifikationen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Lieferumfang*
Das Produkt kommt in einem farbig bedruckten Karton daher. Im Inneren befindet sich der Kühler mit dem bereits vormontierten Lüfter. Darüber hinaus ist noch die Pappschachtel mit dem Lieferumfang darin: Montagesets für alle gängigen Sockel von AMD (ausgenommen AM4, weitere siehe Fazit) und Intel, und Montagebrücken um einen zweiten Lüfter zu installieren.
Als Wärmeleitpaste liegt eine kleine Tube Corning TC-5121 / 1 bei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Design und Verarbeitungsqualität*
*Hinweis: *Um einen besseren Überblick über den Kühler zu geben habe ich ein 3D-Modell von ihm erstellt, das auf Sketchfab begutachtet werden kann.

Der Dark Rock 3 auf den klassischen Tower-Aufbau: Eine Bodenplatte aus Kupfer umschließt die sechs Kupferheatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm. Diese geben die Wärme an die 57 Aluminiumlamellen weiter. Diese sind recht unkonventionell geformt: Über die gesamte Fläche verteilt befinden sich kleine Einstanzungen. Diese benötigen einen gewissen Druck um Verbesserung zu bewirken, erhöhen dann aber die Luftverwirbelung zwischen den Lamellen und damit die Kühlleistung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die Grundform der Lamellen ist neuartig: Statt klassisch rechteckig sind die Lamellen auf Seiten des Lüfters zur Mitte hin zunehmend hintergebogen, damit entsteht ein Abstand zwischen Lüfter und Kühler. Den entsprechenden Vorteil machen sich auch einige Nutzer bei Wasserkühlungen zu Nutze indem sie die vor den Lüfter Abstandshalter bauen.

Auf der Rückseite hingegen haben die Lamellen Einschnitte: Jeweils Lamellen seitlich, dann drei mittig.

Über der obersten Lamelle befindet sich eine dicke Deckplatte aus schwarz eloxiertem, gebürstetem Aluminium. Die Heatpipes werden durch diese Platte hindurchgeführt und darüber mit schwarzen Kappen überdeckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Basis des Kühlers bietet mit 40x42mm Grundfläche genügend Kontaktfläche für die Wärmeübertragung zwischen Prozessor und Kühler. Nur der Sockel 2011-3 ist noch größer, allerdings ist die Übertragung so weit am Rand ohnehin nur sehr gering.
Für 115X und die AM- und FM-Reihe ist die Fläche bereits mehr als groß genug.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sechs Heatpipes werden komplett von der vernickelten Grundplatte umschlossen. Direkt an dieser befinden sich darüber hinaus 5 mal 11 eingefräste Lamellen, die den Platz nach oben auffüllen.

Allen Flächen, außer der Deckplatte oben, ist die Färbung gemeinsam: Es ist nicht alles wie gewohnt hell verchromt, sondern einige Nuancen dunkler. Das unterstreicht die schwarze Färbung von Deckplatte und Lüfter. Das Design ist alles in allem – subjektiv – sehr stimmig.

Der verbaute Lüfter folgt ist ein angepasstes Silent Wings 3 135mm-Modell wie es auch in einigen Netzteilen von Be Quiet vorkommt. Dieser setzt auf Fluid-Dynamic-Bearing und einen 6-Pol-Motor. Im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Silent-Wings-Lüftern fallen die Lüfterblätter auf: Es gibt hier neun statt - wie gewöhnlich – sieben. Der Lüfter hat gewöhnliche 120er-Bohrungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verarbeitungsqualität der Bauteile ist durchgehend hochwertig und lässt fast keine Kritik zu. Das einzige was man erwähnen kann ist die untere Lamelle: Diese ist ganz leicht nach oben gebogen, was aber problemfrei von Hand behoben werden kann.


*Montage*
Bei der Montage setzt Be Quiet auf eine Verschraubung mit Backplate. Bei Sockel 2011(-3) wird die vor-angebrachte verwendet, für die anderen Sockel von AMD und Intel liegt eine Metallplatte bei.

Beim Sockel 2011-3 werden zuerst einfach Abstandshalter in die Sockelgewinde geschraubt. Bei den anderen Sockeln wird die Backplate von hinten an das Mainboard gelegt und mit langen Schrauben fixiert. Auf diese kommen dann von vorne erneut Schrauben.

Anschließend werden die jeweils passenden Montagebrücken von unten an den Kühler geschraubt, die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen und der Kühler aufgesetzt. Um den Kühler nun zu fixieren werden vier Muttern auf die Gewinde der Abstandshalter gesetzt und mit einem kleinen Schraubenschlüssel fixiert. Dieser befindet sich im Lieferumfang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der gesamte Installationsprozess für den Sockel 2011-3 wird im Video gezeigt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jANsxQ1MAzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Montage des Dark Rock 3 geht im verwendeten Testsystem recht leicht von der Hand, das einzige nennenswerte Problem ist, dass der Ausschnitt der Haltebrücken sehr eng gehalten ist. Diese muss also absolut eben heruntergedrückt werden. Im Gegenzug dafür kann der Kühler dann natürlich nicht mehr verrutschen, was wiederum ein Austreten der Wärmeleitpaste verhindert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die einfache Montage des Kühlers ist leider nur auf den Sockeln 2011 und 2011-3 gegeben, da sich dort links neben dem Sockel keine Spannungswandler, sondern meistens Rambänke befinden. Ist das nicht der Fall und der Bereich wird durch hohe Bauteile versperrt kann die Montage knifflig werden. Ein Drehen der Muttern im schrägen Winkel ist zwar möglich aber deutlich unkomfortabler.

Eine einfache Verbesserungsmöglichkeit wäre es hierbei, dem Lieferumfang einen Schraubaufsatz für die Muttern beizulegen. Dann könnte man diese gegebenenfalls auch von oben mit einem Schraubendreher festschrauben, der Kühler ist dafür (nach Abnahme des Lüfters) schmal genug. Diese ist anbei bemerkt sehr gut gelöst: Die Haltedrähte sind weder zu fest noch zu lasch.


*Lautstärke und Temperatur*
Während der Tests beträgt die Zimmertemperatur 20°C. Das jeweilige Szenario bleibt immer 20 Minuten am Laufen, anschließend wird der von Coretemp ausgelesene Temperaturwert als Ergebnis notiert.
Um die maximale Temperaturbelastung zu erzeugen wird der Prozessor mit Prime95 (Small FFTs) belastet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Dark Rock Pro 3 zeigt sich vor allem bei einer höheren Drehzahl des Lüfters direkt am Kühler von seiner guten Seite: Mit voller Geschwindigkeit auf allen Lüftern kann er den teureren NH-D14 einholen und distanziert sich vom – mit Lüfter -  nur wenig günstigerem Raijintek EreBoss deutlich. Sobald die Gehäusebelüftung heruntergedrosselt wird fällt er einige Grad hinter dem NH-D14 zurück, was angesichts des Preisunterschieds zu erwarten war.
Wird darüber hinaus die Drehzahl des Prozessorlüfters reduziert steigt die Temperatur deutlich an: Mit 85° fällt der Dark Rock Pro 3 dann erstmals hinter dem Raijintek EreBoss mit Referenzlüfter. Der Grund dafür dürfte wohl in der Lamellenstruktur liegen: Die Einstanzungen in die Lamellen erhöhen zwar die Kühlleistung, erfordern aber einen gewissen Luftdruck um diesen Effekt wirklich auszuspielen.

Der verbaute Lüfter ist bei 5, 7 und 12 Volt frei von Störgeräuschen oder vergleichbarem. Bei 12 Volt ist das einzige wahrnehmbare Geräusch das des Luftstroms. Damit ist der Kühler bei 12V nicht unhörbar, aber definitiv angenehm leise. Bei 7 Volt ist er fast nicht zu hören, bei 5 Volt ist er selbst bei offener Gehäusewand direkt am Kühler kaum wahrnehmbar.


*Fazit*
Be Quiet liefert mit dem Dark Rock 3 ein gutes Paket ab. Die Kühlleistung ist bei niedrigen Drehzahlen zwar nur ausreichend, bei hohen Drehzahlen ist sie dafür lobenswert. Das Betriebsgeräusch bleibt dabei durchgehend angenehm leise, Störgeräusche gibt es keine. Dabei reicht der Kühler problemfrei für alle gängigen auf dem Markt erhältlichen Prozessoren.

Das Montagesystem ist simpel sofern der Bereich um den Sockel herum großzügig frei ist. Das ist vor allem bei den Sockeln 2011(-3) der Fall, ist der Platz aber einseitig durch beispielsweise Mainboardkühler verdeckt – wie bei fast allen Mainboards der Sockel AMX, FMX und 115X – gestaltet sich die Montage zwar nicht unmöglich, aber knifflig. Das sollte vor dem Kauf geprüft werden.

Die größte Stärke des Kühlers ist wohl zweifelsohne eine etwas Ungewöhnliche: Das Design. 
Mit seinem dunklen Grundaufbau, der schwarzen, gebürsteten Abdeckung und den Kappen auf den Heatpipes ist dieser Kühler wohl einer der schönsten Kühler die sich aktuell am Markt befinden. Das wird auch durch die hohe Verarbeitungsqualität unterstrichen.

Alles in allem ist der Dark Rock 3 definitiv vor allem für Besitzer von 2011-3 Systemen einen Blick wert. Wenn man sich Sorgen wegen der Montage macht kann man natürlich auch einfach einen entsprechenden Schraubenzieheraufsatz kaufen.

Anbei sei erwähnt, dass Be Quiet für den Sockel AM4 kostenlos ein Upgrade-Kit bereitstellt. Dieses kann über die folgende Website angefordert werden: be quiet! - Leise Netzteile, Gehäuse und Kühlungsprodukte. Netzteil Rechner und Kühler Check für Ihren PC
Mit erscheinen des Upgrade-Kits wird dann auch die Verkaufsversion des Kühlers standardmäßig zu AM4 kompatibel sein.

*Pro:*
- Lobenswerte Kühlleistung bei hoher Drehzahl
- Durchgehend leiser Betrieb
- Hohe Verarbeitungsqualität
- (Design)

*Contra:
*- Montage bei Mainboards mit hohen Bauteilen im Sockelbereich u.U. kompliziert


*Nachwort*
Wie immer sind Verbesserungsvorschläge, Korrekturen und weitere Testwünsche gerne gesehen. Sollte noch jemand spezifischere Fragen zu dem Kühler haben, dann werde ich diese natürlich gerne beantworten.
Vielen Dank an Be Quiet/Listan für die Bereitstellung des Kühlers.


----------



## FrozenPie (4. März 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*

Danke für den tollen Test 
Passt mir vor allem sehr gut, da diese Kühler gerade für mein Ryzen-Setup unterwegs ist


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*

Das ist ein sehr guter Test, vielen Dank dafür 

Wie worden denn eigentlich die Temps ermittelt?


----------



## Oromis16 (7. März 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*

CoreTemp, steht knapp über dem Diagramm drin


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. März 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*

Im Temperaturdiagramm und im anschließenden Absatz ist vom Dark Rock Pro 3 die Rede, also dem Doppelturmmodell.


----------



## Oromis16 (7. März 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*

Peinlich Peinlich 
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, hab das Diagramm gerade ausgetauscht  Und natürlich wieder vielen Dank für die Erwähnung auf der Main


----------



## Magera (7. März 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*

Zitat 1: Einleitung, 2. Absatz (unter den Bildern)
"Diese beiden Merkmale finden sich auch beim 2014 vorgestellten Dark Rock 3, einem Luftkühler der momentan rund 55€ im Handel kostet.
Dafür erhält man einen 160mm hohen Tower mit 6 Heatpipes und einem 135mm-Lüfter aus der hauseigenen !!!Silent Wings 2-Serie.!!!"

Zitat 2: Design und Verarbeitungsqualität, 6. Absatz (über dem Bild wo der Kühler von vorne gezeigt wird kur vor ende dieses Themenbereiches)
"Der verbaute Lüfter folgt ist ein angepasstes !!!Silent Wings 3!!! 135mm-Modell wie es auch in einigen Netzteilen von Be Quiet vorkommt. Dieser setzt auf Fluid-Dynamic-Bearing und einen 6-Pol-Motor."

Will ja nich meckern, aber ist das gewollt so geschrieben oder ist das ein Fehler?  Ich bitte um klärung. 
Ansonsten Super aufschlussreicher Test, Danke!


----------



## ShiftyBro (8. März 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*

Danke für den Test - sehr schickes Teil! 

Mich würde total interessieren, wie sich der Kühler im Vergleich zu einem Scythe Mugen 5 macht, kann vielleicht jemand die Testwerte für mich in Perspektive setzen?


----------



## Oromis16 (8. März 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*

@Magera
Mir scheint ich muss meinen Lektor zurückgeben, hoffentlich ist noch Garantie drauf 
Ist gefixt. Bei dem Lüfter handelt es sich vom Motor her um einen SilentWings3, das Blattdesign ist hingegen keiner der beiden Serien zuzuordnen. (Da als Kühler- und nicht als Gehäuselüfter konzipiert]


----------



## Seet (16. März 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*

Ich glaube ich komme gerade nicht richtig hinterher.

Geht es hier um eine Revision B oder stellst du den 3 Jahren alten Kühler vor?
Zu dem alten gab es doch schon genug Tests (u.a. hier im Forum)?!

Wäre ja an sich nicht schlimm, verwirrt mich nur da es sogar ein Feature auf der Homepage gibt.


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*



Seet schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich komme gerade nicht richtig hinterher.
> 
> Geht es hier um eine Revision B



Nein, eine Revision B gibt es nicht 

Trotzdem ist das ein sehr guter Kühler,

wer keine OC-Rekorde brechen will, ist damit auf der sicheren Schiene


----------



## Oromis16 (16. März 2017)

*AW: [Lesertest] Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Dunkle Schönheit*

@Seet
Also erst mal: Der liebe Jarafi hat mit einem FX getestet, bekanntermaßen sind die Heatspreader bei AMD und Intel nicht identisch aufgebaut 

Abgesehen davon: Ist keine Revision B, aber Be Quiets Marketingabteilung hat einen Test vorgeschlagen und ich habe >ja< gesagt. Hätte sonst halt jemand anders gemacht.
Auch wenn es keinen kommunizierten Revisionswechsel gibt könnte es trotzdem zu Fertigungsschwankungen kommen, weswegen Nachtests prinzipiell schon mal nie verkehrt sind.


----------

